# 5-11-14: Mother's Day at the "Big Buddha" (Chung Yen Monastery near Cold Spring, NY)



## abc (May 13, 2014)

*5-11-14: Mother's Day at the "Big Buddha" (Chung Yen Monastery near Cold Spring, NY)*

Well, a sign ski season is truly over for me is I'm on my (road) bike 2 consecutive days!

Anyway, the ride from Carmel to "Big Buddha" (Chung Yen Monastery near Cold Spring, NY) is only 10 miles but climbs nearly 1000'! No biggie, the return was all downhill! ;-)

They put on a show for the Mother's Day crowd: 




Me and my buddy (in the pix) went on further to a lovely small garden situated on top of a hill with a sweeping view, Stonecrop Garden. Had cake and tea before riding back, making a total of ~35 miles


----------



## deadheadskier (May 13, 2014)

Looks wild.  Was PBR being served?


----------



## abc (May 13, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> Looks wild.  Was PBR being served?


Black tea and vegetarian dishes were served instead.


----------



## Nick (May 22, 2014)

That's pretty cool! I had to reread the post, sounded like you were legit in the orient for a bit.


----------

